# Tren,finaplix H conversion



## wickedwayz (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok so I brewed my first batch of finaplix H lastnight. My final product is a very clear yellowish color. Most tren I have used is dark and cloudy. Is this normal for home brew? I didn't do the bake in oven process for the benzyl alcohol and benzyl benzoate will kill and thing bad plus the whatman filters. Any idea? RP


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 14, 2009)

Basically all I'm askin is the darker tren we see made with a different brand of fina? Or is it cause the bake it in the oven at 220 deg for 30 Min or something like that. My shots are smooth and painless. I'm using a 25G pin though for the first time. Talk about a loooog time with that guage. I also use a CANDLE WARMER that you can purchase at Wal-Mart I'm sure worked very well for warming oil before inj or during the brewing process.


----------



## Marat (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't have the foggiest of ideas, but here's at least something to hold you over:
homemade tren - MESO-Rx

I have no idea regarding the reputability of those posters, but it's at least something.


----------



## BasLandis (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a few questions:

Have you done this before?
Why are you choose this method?
Did you take any precautions in the purchase? 
Why did you not bake in oven process for the benzyl alcohol and benzyl benzoate?
What else are you taking ie stacking/supplement? 
Have you already took it? If so whats it like?


Good luck and Please keep me updated, cause in the near future I will be doing the same.


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 16, 2009)

No I have not done this before...BUT I read on here and countless fourms ALOT. I have been preparing for some time. Yes I am already taken it with TP. The TA is smooth and painless. And one reason I didn't bake is because I have heard it can lower ur yield. The BB and BA and the coffee filter and whatman filters clears it right up. No pain just a slite sorness from the pin next day buy that's it. I'm only on day 3 though. The reason I am homebrewing is I got tired of paying an arm and a nut for the stuff that I could brew for less than 100 bucks PLUS no that it is in fact legit and GTG.


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 16, 2009)

*Bb-ba*

Is BB and BA not legal? I tried the pharmacy where a friend works here in town and said it's not OTC cause it's used for compounding.


----------



## BasLandis (Oct 16, 2009)

wickedwayz said:


> No I have not done this before...BUT I read on here and countless fourms ALOT. I have been preparing for some time. Yes I am already taken it with TP. The TA is smooth and painless. And one reason I didn't bake is because I have heard it can lower ur yield. The BB and BA and the coffee filter and whatman filters clears it right up. No pain just a slite sorness from the pin next day buy that's it. I'm only on day 3 though. The reason I am homebrewing is I got tired of paying an arm and a nut for the stuff that I could brew for less than 100 bucks PLUS no that it is in fact legit and GTG.



Ive done my research as well, best i could and continue to do so.

 Whats TP? and why are you using it?
What was your recipe? 
Got any other tips/suggestions?
Did you purchase it for a local vet or via internet? 

I couldnt agree more with cost of gear. Ive always wondered how users where able to buy it on the reg. 

heres what a few ive got others are form simple goggling and come form the popular gear sites.....

Step-By-Step Homebrew - Muscle Science :: Science Beyond Bodybuilding

A Closer Look at Trenbolone, Part II by William Llewellyn (2001) | For Bodybuilders

What is a good way to make topical tren? - Anabolic Steroids, Bodybuilding Discussion Forums - Steroidology

Converting finaplix into Crystal Fina


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 16, 2009)

Ummm you must not been lookin around to long if I don't know what TP is. LOL jk. Test Propionate. All them other questions should be PM. I won't give sources out to anyone but if u look around enough. Ha there around. But be careful read and research EVERYTHING.


----------



## BasLandis (Oct 19, 2009)

I still dont know the aberrations and language, had a idea but didnt know for sure. I wasn't looking for a source, I know better than that. People would rather give their first born than a source. I just wanted to know what I asked. Local or internet, your recipe and why?


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 20, 2009)

Check your mail baslandis. Also anyone ever sneaze alot on tren A? Todays day 7. I'm doin 100mg ed. Never had that problem before. Could be this texas weather. Think I'll be fine with just clomid for pct?


----------



## whey2fast (Oct 25, 2009)

wickedwayz said:


> Is BB and BA not legal? I tried the pharmacy where a friend works here in town and said it's not OTC cause it's used for compounding.


BA and BB are both totally legal bro no problems there.(lol) Why would you ever want to bake your BA and BB? There are so few kits out any more but most of them are very simple.
Step 1: Remove cap and metal ring from dissolving solution.  Remove rubber stopper and straighten a paper clip to push the aroma pellets into dissolving solution.  Let sit 6-8 hours, meanwhile, swirl the solution every hour until pellets are fully dissolved.
Step 2: Once pellets are dissolved, remove cap and metal ring from oil and fill a 10cc syringe (If you are using a 2 gram kit fill 5cc syringe) with oil and set aside.  Pour the remainder of the oil in to the dissolved solution.  Shake vigorously and let sit an additional 3-4 hours.  Once solution has separated, there should be a thick substance at bottom of vial.  
Step 3: Once solution has separated as described above, open the second 10cc syringe, place needle on syringe, and began drawing your aroma solution in to syringe.  Take the empty vial that comes with your kit and place two needles in to rubber stopper.  You will then secure a Whatman filter to the top of one of the needles.  Once you have drawn solution in to 10cc syringe, remove needle from syringe and attach to Whatman filter on top of vial.  Begin filtering solution.  Please be very careful not to get any of the thick material from the bottom of the solution in to the syringe as this will contaminate your product.  Once all solution has been filtered through your Whatman filter, take the 10cc syringe of the oil set aside as instructed in step 2 and run through filter to purge the filter.  
Now you may enjoy your aroma therapy!


----------



## whey2fast (Oct 25, 2009)

wickedwayz said:


> Ok so I brewed my first batch of finaplix H lastnight. My final product is a very clear yellowish color. Most tren I have used is dark and cloudy. Is this normal for home brew? I didn't do the bake in oven process for the benzyl alcohol and benzyl benzoate will kill and thing bad plus the whatman filters. Any idea? RP


Your tren sounds fine, how much did you make? There are 2,4 and 10 gram kits out for conversion the 4 and 10 always yield the best results for some reason. Can you post a pic? Next time try using finaflow for your conversion products they work great for me and they will answer all your questions.


----------



## wickedwayz (Oct 25, 2009)

I just did a 2 gram kit to start with. I already got another aroma kit I'm going to do. Yea I can post some pics as soon as I get the chance. Finaflow is awesome that's who I use. Very fast and ready to use kits. Awesome! Only thing that I'd different from other ug tren is I'm sweating ALL the time and hard to sleep sometimes. I didn't bake the tren after but some people do. I don't see the point with the BB and BA and a little careful handling.


----------

